# Ice Fishing Line



## Tattertot (Sep 14, 2007)

What line do you prefer for ice fishing? Brand, color, weight, etc? Why do you like it?

Thanks


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't really remeber what type of line I used ice fishing last year. This year I am sticking with P-line for the ice, I have heard it works grewat in the cold too.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I like Stren Magna Thin. For places like the Berry, I use 6lb. It has a smaller diameter, but you don't lose the strength.

http://www.stren.com/prod.php?k=54285&s ... 518332c534


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I use 4# Magna Thin on all ice rigs. It had been very good line and came highly recomended by several people that spool line at the stores.
It even works great at Strawberry for me.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

I use about any 6 lb test mono. I find the 6 lb is ideal, because since you are fishing vertically, larger lines sometimes have memory and will coil slightly, causing slack. 6 lb mono has good feel and is light enough that ice flies and small jigs take up the slack nicely. For this type of fishing I haven't bothered much with expensive lines.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

I use the same as grandpad on 4 of my ice rods. Awesome for frozen pellican bluegills as well as footballs from scofield/strawberry. Have one rod w/ 8lb that hopefully I can snag a burbot or two with this winter.


----------



## sliverflick (Sep 18, 2007)

threshershark said:


> I use about any 6 lb test mono. I find the 6 lb is ideal, because since you are fishing vertically, larger lines sometimes have memory and will coil slightly, causing slack. 6 lb mono has good feel and is light enough that ice flies and small jigs take up the slack nicely. For this type of fishing I haven't bothered much with expensive lines.


+1

I've often considered switching to 4lb line but spend a lot of time at the berry. I don't think I've ever caught a monster big enough to warrant 6lb, but if I ever do, I don't want my line to fail me. :wink:


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

In talking about "magnathin", I was tempted to buy some a while back at Sportsmans Warehouse until i barely pulled the 6lb test apart with my hands and it broke. Its seriously one of the last lines I would buy. P-Line is much better


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I prefer 4lb test Maxima Ultragreen. Anyone who has ever used maxima knows it is ultra strong stuff and it allows me to use 4lb. instead of 6lb. yet keep the same strength. If you have ever fished for salmon/steelhead in the pac. northwest you know why they almost all use maxima exclusively.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

Jeremy28 said:


> In talking about "magnathin", I was tempted to buy some a while back at Sportsmans Warehouse until i barely pulled the 6lb test apart with my hands and it broke. Its seriously one of the last lines I would buy. P-Line is much better


I have fished with Magnathin for at least 5 years, and have NEVER had a fish bust me off on it. That's fishing it at Strawberry 90% of the time too. I also brought a muskie to the hole at Pineview before he got off.


----------



## Poo Pie (Nov 23, 2007)

have to agree with Tuber, never had a problem. I just replace it every fall, don't know if I really have to it's just a good way to get excited for hard water.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Whatever you do, don't get "Vanish" fluorocarbon. That stuff sucks! I lost so much of my gear today on the first cast with it because of that junk.

Just a little FYI.


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Whatever you do, don't get "Vanish" fluorocarbon. That stuff sucks! I lost so much of my gear today on the first cast with it because of that junk.
> 
> Just a little FYI.


Thanks for the tip, sorry you lost some of our gear, nothing worse than watching your stuff fly off in the distance..


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Loah, did it break or did the knot come undone?
I understand that P-Line uses a special knot different than normal mono.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I've actually got both P-Line and Vanish Fluoros, but the one I have the gripe with is the Vanish. Both are 10lb lines. The P-Line is great, even with a simple cinch knot. 

When I reeled in the stub of the line to see whether or not is was the knot, I saw that it was split at the end. I mean seriously...How do you whip a worm on a baitholder, without other weight, hard enough to snap 10lb line? 

I didn't have this problem a couple of weeks ago with the same line, but it was warmer then. I think the cold may have something to do with it. Maybe that sounds ridiculous, but there's definitely something wrong with it.

I'll buy Eagle Claw discount 10lb mono before I get another spool of Vanish. :lol:


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I've actually got both P-Line and Vanish Fluoros


So how is that P line working for ya?
I was considering trying some, but haven't heard enough detail about it to peak the interest a little more. 
I usually like the the Stren Clear Blue for all types of fishing just because I seem to have a better catch rate, (go figure).
Light limp lines are what work best for me, and when the fish bite very lightly, the line has a little stretch to it.
The fish can't feel as much resistance on the other end till it's too late.
I bought some Shakespeare Cajun Line for my Ice rod, but haven't had the chance to use it yet, but I will let you know when I get the chance. (Come on Ice, hurry up)


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

The P-line was what I replaced with the Vanish. I've got more, but I wanted to try the Vanish.

The P-line has been great until now, but I haven't put it to freezing temps for too long yet. It worked at Scofield with lures, but I might recall losing a couple on its last outing too.

I wonder if all fluorocarbon has freezer issues.

I think I'll just get some of the "Magna-Thin" mono that everybody's talking about.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

I have had great success with the p-line in freezing temps. I use the copolymer hybrid flourclear. I don't know if that makes a difference. 
I have used the magnathin before, but found it is weak. The six pound was about equal to the four pound in other brands I have used.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

He gave you 3 spools of it? That's more than $30.00 worth of line. Nice of him. He needs to find his way over to this forum.

Anyhow, I had the line break all over the place; above the knot, at the knot, when I looked at it wrong...

My verdict: Sucks

I've been pleased with the Low-vis Green Stren 10lb shock absorbent mono, but sometimes I'd rather feel the fish playing with my junk.

I've heard good things about YoZuri. I may look into that brand in a bit.

I always end up buying 10lb, though. I've had break offs with 10lb line, but when I've got the drag set, I can land most fish with it. I guess 10lb is my comfort line.

I'd like to know where I can find a variety of the German made "D.A.M." lines. It's good stuff. It came with my wife's birthday rod/reel combo, but I had to take it back and replaced it with a different one. 

I've seen the line at Cabela's, but I think it was a different type and I could only find that. I'd love to find some of their "Golden Finesse" line. I think it comes in 4kg test (about 9.5lbs).


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

LOAH said:


> He gave you 3 spools of it? That's more than $30.00 worth of line. Nice of him. He needs to find his way over to this forum.
> 
> Anyhow, I had the line break all over the place; above the knot, at the knot, when I looked at it wrong...
> 
> ...


Maybe learn the palomar knot. You'd be surprised at the great reduction in break offs. I have not had a single fish break my line since I've been using it with 10 lb test. I have fought some big fish during that time.


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

I did notice the red line is pretty slick, and stiff compared to my usual Stren Original, but I did a strength test tug on it, it's some pretty tough line, I'll say that much.
I don't use anything over 8lbs. and rarely that.
6lb. is what I mostly use for everything, unless I go to Lake Powell or something, then it's 10lb. or higher.
Never a drag using that drag with light line. :lol:


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I use 6 lb vanish on my ice rigs and have never had a break-off or malfunction. I'm wondering if you got a bad spool LOAH. It's nice not to have to re-spool my ice reels every year.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I couldn't help but wonder the same. Could be.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

It is just a good thing you didn't have a luckycraft on the end of the line or that would have been an icy cold swim.....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I would've pulled a Hari Kari (sp?) with my knife if I had a LuckyCraft on. I almost did, too. Good thing the voices told me to wait until NEXT payday to buy one.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

RJ max asked me to tell you hi next time I spoke with you... Have you been out on the ice yet?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

pm


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

FishGlyph said:


> Golfish said:
> 
> 
> > I bought some Shakespeare Cajun Line for my Ice rod, but haven't had the chance to use it yet, but I will let you know when I get the chance. (Come on Ice, hurry up)
> ...


I have heard of mixed results with the cajun line, but I'll share my experience with it.

Last January at Strawberry I had a friend that just spooled the 6lb cajun red on both of his rods. We started fishing about 15' or so apart, 2 rods each. I was getting slammed on both of my rods constantly, while both his rods sat there. After I had caught 10 fish, and he had only 1 bite, I figured that we shoud trade spots... thinking that maybe I was just on the edge of where they were feeding or something. So we switched, and I started catching fish right away in the holes he just vacated.

We were using the same jigs, presentation, everything.... except for line. I had a spool of 8lb clear blue stren with me. He respooled one of the reels, dropped down, and fish on.

So needless too say, I am not a fan.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> FishGlyph said:
> 
> 
> > Golfish said:
> ...


That is correct. If you are not fishing in deep, or dark water, the red lines do spook fish. They can see it easily in the shallows.


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

We were in 22'... according to my records. 

They say that red is the 1st color to disappear under water. Well, the red coloring may dissapear, but then it just looks like a dark gray.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

FC2Tuber said:


> We were in 22'... according to my records.
> 
> They say that red is the 1st color to disappear under water. Well, the red coloring may dissapear, but then it just looks like a dark gray.


I have heard that divers say they can still see their blood when they get cut in deep water, It is just a geen/grey color.

I tried some red colored line this summer for two weeks and I couldn't get anything to bite unless it was during the night. I'd imagine that during the ice on, it may be dark enough that red lines won't be seen. I've heard cajun is tough line, I also like its cost. If only P-line was that price.


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> FC2Tuber said:
> 
> 
> > We were in 22'... according to my records.
> ...


Yup, I tried the line before coming back to this topic, and I'm sticking with the Stren.
No hits two different trips, so no red for me any longer.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Funny thing, me being new to ice fishing I bought an ugly stick combo that had "ice line" on it and a rod that I put one of my spinning reals on with floro line. The "ice line" froze and the floro did not... funny huh...


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> Funny thing, me being new to ice fishing I bought an ugly stick combo that had "ice line" on it and a rod that I put one of my spinning reals on with floro line. The "ice line" froze and the floro did not... funny huh...


That's good to know! I still have a bunch of floroclear, so I might just swap it out for the line that came with the pole


----------

